# Mapmaking Discussion & Philosophy (WIP/Critique) > Sci-fi/Modern Mapping >  Shadowrun/modern street map

## woekan

Heya,

I am currently working on a Shadowrun/Modern street pack. Here is the work in progress. I am making all the objects myself so it takes a loooong time. Let me know what you think!

----------


## Meriba

Beautiful maps!

Maybe I would appreciate more "dirt" in a Shadowrun map.

I think the door arc is wrong (the door knob is on the right side).

----------


## Gamerprinter

I use lots of modern photo textures for my modern urban maps from *CGTextures.com*, including a better or larger variety of concrete - something that might work better for your sidewalks, for example.

----------


## woekan

Thanks for the tips! I changed the door arcs. Ill add a dirt layer at the end of the process.

----------


## woekan

Another Work in Progress. This is 25% of the final scale. Everything is original. The objects take a LONG time, but the end result is very satisfying. What do you think?

----------


## adwnt

Looks nice! Reminds me a little of an HD Hotline Miami kind of thing. One recommendation I would have would be a separate tile texture for road intersection. Maybe without lines going through it and crosswalks. 

Good work!

----------


## Larb

This is looking pretty nice so far.

Woekan: Have you looked at the game Shadowrun Returns/Dragonfall? The editor with it includes access to all the map files which are isometric but might also be inspiring.

Adwnt: I have played hotline miami and one of my thoughts about it was that the levels resembled modern RPG building maps. =P

----------


## Gamerprinter

I think the streets are too narrow compared to the size of the interior space of the buildings - comparative in size the single building to the streets is almost the size of a city block. I've traditionally avoided creating modern urban maps for this reason. Shooting for encounter scale you need at least a 72 x 72 inch space (360 x 360 feet) just to depict a fairly accurate single city block with a street shown on 2 sides, with the assumption that other 72 x 72 inch squares show the missing streets and the next blocks. I'd also recommend using other floor textures (like floor tiles) so that the concrete exteriors don't match the concrete interiors. Aside from these two issues, I think you're doing a good job.

----------


## woekan

Larb. I just installed Shadowrun Returns. Indeed it is very inspiring, thank you! Meriba, you are right. I am adding more dirt to get the distopian feeling.

Another quick update. More variations in the interior flooring, some more objects and more grunge and dirt.

----------


## arsheesh

Looking nice Woekan.  Gameprinter is right about the streets, but then, maybe these are streets designed based upon the "new urbanist" principle of designing spaces for pedestrians rather than cars  :Smile:

----------


## Man in the Funny Hat

Maybe you just haven't reached that point yet, but the area that looks like the stock room should be the room with the door leading outside since that's where the deliveries would be brought in, or at least have a door of its own.  Either that or there should be a roll-up door.  Might want to also then consider that SOMEwhere on the block there needs to be street parking with a loading zone.  There's a waiting room/lobby but maybe there should be a reception desk there?  Or a reception window with a desk against the lobby wall in that central office space.  More things to include - lots of file cabinets and shelves.  You need xerox machines, faxes and/or printers.  Wastebaskets.  Lunch room needs a counter with a sink, refrigerator, coffee machine and you need water coolers.  You might want to position the restroom to back against the same wall as the sink for the lunchroom.  On that same wall you might also want a utility room with cleaning sink.  Depending on the type of business this is meant to be you might want to pick a corner to place a computer rack with servers, routers, etc. or an actual network closet.  That ought to keep you busy.   :Smile:   Looks good so far though!

----------


## sarendt

These are really great Woekan!  I just found this site today and was looking to create something very similar for a ShadowRun game I'm running  :Smile:   Would you post what you used to create these, both software and process?  I'm hoping to get some software to work on something soon, so maybe I could get the same set up you have and we could share our work?

Cheers,
Scott

----------


## narhund

Great work so far, and thanks to everyone posting constructive feedback as well.  I didn't even post the map and the comments are helping me on my own stuff  :Wink:

----------


## Brombur

I built some maps for my commerce districts in shadowrun 5e and had minimal roads because of the pedestrian heavy society. Cars are a luxury of the wealthy, the government and criminals/runners. IT make sense that in "developed" areas there would little to no access for vehicles.

----------

